# Introducing my new baby in the family. 'Covu'



## BabyCovu (Mar 21, 2013)

Hello everyone. 

This is my new addition to my family. He is my little 11 week old bengal boy. His name is Covu. He is such a crazy little fellow when he plays and smells food.:crazy I love him so much already and so does my other cat Yoshee. They get along great already.


----------



## Mylita (Jan 23, 2013)

Hi there!

Covu is such a cutie! Kittens are so much fun! I have two kittens, Ivan and Katerina, blue british shorthairs. I love them to bits, they are so funny. :2kitties

Mylita


----------



## BabyCovu (Mar 21, 2013)

Awe cute. Do you have pictures of your babies?:smile:


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

Adorable!


----------



## Yuki'sMum (Dec 3, 2012)

Awwwwww so cute! I bet he's loads of fun. Look at those mischievous eyes. I love bengals but I am a bit biased lol 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Martha1227 (Mar 21, 2013)

*Adorable*

Such a cute kitten!!!


----------



## Whenthecatsaway (Jan 3, 2013)

Such a cutie! And my favourite name! Did you get the idea from the lion king 2? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BabyCovu (Mar 21, 2013)

JungliBillis said:


> Adorable!


 Thank you.


----------



## BabyCovu (Mar 21, 2013)

Yuki'sMum said:


> Awwwwww so cute! I bet he's loads of fun. Look at those mischievous eyes. I love bengals but I am a bit biased lol
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yes he is a lot of fun. He is very curious about everything! 8O Lol. I've wanted a Bengal for awhile now. So glad I got him.


----------



## BabyCovu (Mar 21, 2013)

dannijaime said:


> Such a cutie! And my favourite name! Did you get the idea from the lion king 2?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you. Yes I did! I love the name Covu and thought it was very suitable for this little wild guy.:catsm


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

So cute! Bengals are so beautiful. Welcome and thanks for posting pictures.


----------



## BabyCovu (Mar 21, 2013)

Jetlaya67 said:


> So cute! Bengals are so beautiful. Welcome and thanks for posting pictures.


Thanks:smile:


----------



## soccergrl76 (Dec 1, 2010)

He is too cute. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BabyCovu (Mar 21, 2013)

soccergrl76 said:


> He is too cute.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks :grin:


----------

